# DBSTalk gets a new look!



## Chris Blount

Does DBSTalk seem a little different? You bet! Today we have updated our templates with a whole new look!

The new design is to give DBSTalk a much needed face lift and to allow us the opportunity to offer you some great places to shop for your satellite and home theater needs (via the sponsors at the top).

Now even better news! All of the old templates are still available! If you scroll to the bottom of the page, you will see a dropdown box that allows you to select any of the old DBSTalk templates. You can also enter your *User Control Panel*, scroll to the bottom and select up your "Forum Skin".

Today we are also officially launching our new DBSTalk Club! Becoming a member of the DBSTalk will get you:

1) Full access to our new private DBSTalk Club forums including:

....Buy, Sell, Trade 
....Rumour Mill
....Great Found Deals
....DBSTalk Club Coffee House

2) Increased Private Message Limit

3) Private club prize giveaways

4) Advanced discussion about DBS related information not yet released to the public.

5) No rotating ads

..and that's not all! We have many more things already in the works for the near future!

Here's the good part! For one month, we will be accepting new DBSTalk Club one year memberships for only $10! (Expires 11/1/05). After that, the membership fee goes up to $25 so be sure to join now! NOTE: Current Gold Club Members are grandfathered until the end of 2006. To become a club member, *CLICK HERE*!

We would like to also announce today that Jason Nipp has done a complete overhaul of our DBS Channel charts. There are still a few things under construction but you can see the new channel charts here: http://charts.dbstalk.com. You can also find a link to the charts on our home page. Excellent work Jason!

Now a few notes. Most of our features are still available but some have been moved so if you have trouble finding anything, please let us know in this thread. A spell checker is still available but we have reverted back to an older version. The spell checker does NOT function under the WYSIWYG interface. We hope to have a new and better spell checker available soon.

If you need to report bugs or have any suggestions, please post it here.

Thanks!


----------



## ebaltz

Thank goodness for the Firefox extensions that let me permanently rip all the adds and crap at the top.


----------



## stuart628

Yuck.


----------



## bavaria72

Nice job Jason. Thanks. Much easier to read and compare.


----------



## JBKing

I don't think there's room for one more ad, but if you can squeeze just one more in at the top  I would suggest a good offer on a larger monitor! Maybe then I could see some of the posts onscreen.  :nono:

Seems odd, the DBSTalk logo has been shrunk to be smaller than some of the ads. :eek2:


----------



## cdru

ebaltz said:


> Thank goodness for the Firefox extensions that let me permanently rip all the adds and crap at the top.


Here here.

This will probably be edited or deleted, but AdBlock the following elements:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_bg_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_top_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_tr_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_tl_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/gradients/gradient_alliance_w.gif
http://216.66.12.250/aliance/*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_left_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_br_w.gif
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_bottom_w.gif
http://xslt.alexa.com/site_stats/js/s/c?amzn_id=avscience&url=dbstalk.com
http://xsltcache.alexa.com/site_stats/gif/s/c/ZGJzdGFsay5jb20=/s.gif
http://216.66.12.250/images/misc/bannerbg-2_w.gif


----------



## ilovedbs

What is suppose to be in the big white rectangle right below all the ads? If they are more ads, I guess IE6 is blocking it. Is there away to block the other ads or will I have to go with Firefox when viewing this site?


----------



## buzzdalf

Hey, dbstalk.com looks just like avsforum.com now, hehe.


----------



## ilovedbs

cdru said:


> Here here.
> 
> This will probably be edited or deleted, but AdBlock the following elements:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_bg_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_top_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_tr_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_tl_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/gradients/gradient_alliance_w.gif
> http://216.66.12.250/aliance/*
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_left_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/border_br_w.gif
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/misc/round_bottom_w.gif
> http://xslt.alexa.com/site_stats/js/s/c?amzn_id=avscience&url=dbstalk.com
> http://xsltcache.alexa.com/site_stats/gif/s/c/ZGJzdGFsay5jb20=/s.gif
> http://216.66.12.250/images/misc/bannerbg-2_w.gif


If they keep adding more ads, will I have to keep putting in extensions or will this clean them all up?

Or is there an option in the user control panel allowing us not to see the ads?


----------



## JBKing

> Here's the *good part!* For one month, we will be accepting new DBSTalk Club one year memberships for only $10! (Expires 11/1/05). After that, the membership fee goes up to $25 so be sure to join now! NOTE: Current Gold Club Members are grandfathered until the end of 2006. To become a club member, *CLICK HERE*!


Maybe the ads blinded me, but I must have missed the 'good part'?


----------



## RandallA

Way too many ads. You have to scroll down all the way down to get to the posts. Oh well! Thank God for Adblockers.


----------



## Rob Glasser

cdru said:


> Here here.
> 
> This will probably be edited or deleted, but AdBlock the following elements: ...


Thanks, was in the process of setting that up myself when I saw your post.


----------



## stuart628

Sounds like once again this site is copying another site :nono: 

I guess though you have to go with what works, and it is working for them nicely.


----------



## cdru

ilovedbs said:


> If they keep adding more ads, will I have to keep putting in extensions or will this clean them all up?
> 
> Or is there an option in the user control panel allowing us not to see the ads?


Not likely there is an option to block ads. I'm not sure anyone wants to see ads if they have a choice.

Adblock supports wildcards as well as regular expression for pattern matching. Or as new ones pop up just block em.


----------



## stuart628

Select the DBSTalk Mobile Theme and all the ads go away, and you also get a fast load as well!


----------



## ilovedbs

I might get in on the 10 dollar deal. I just feel bad for the rest of you guys who are only grandfathered for the next three months. Looks like all of you will have to pony up another 25 dollars.

I wonder if I sign up for the 10 dollar deal, if that will be my renewal next year.


----------



## Rob Glasser

ilovedbs said:


> I might get in on the 10 dollar deal. I just feel bad for the rest of you guys who are only grandfathered for the next three months. Looks like all of you will have to pony up another 25 dollars.
> 
> I wonder if I sign up for the 10 dollar deal, if that will be my renewal next year.


Ya, wasn't too happy about that, especially since I just became a supporter a few months back, but looks like they've changed it so it's now until the end of 2006, not 2005. I can live with that, definetly fair.


----------



## stuart628

It was supposed to be lifetime.


----------



## ilovedbs

Yes, they changed it which is good for the everyone.

And yes, if you change it to PDA, there are no ads, and it does load alot faster. Thanks Stu.


----------



## vurbano

This looks just like AVS. Why not just be done with it and add the appropriate threads and topics to AVS????


----------



## ilovedbs

They were nice and changed it to 2006. I know it is not a lifetime, but hey, it's better than three months.


----------



## BobMurdoch

We all knew this day was coming. If the ads bother you that much, use the adblockers. I'm thankful they gave us an ad free sandbox to play in for as long as they did, but enough has been said about the headaches brought about from running a site like this (political (ie. having to deal with the tantrums and barbs of various individuals), technical, and financial mainly).

Let's find a way to accept the new status quo and move on...... 

Chris and Co., the new look is clean and doesn't get in the way (I could do without the yellow fonts in the title bars, but that's just me). Good luck. Don't let the inevitable whining get to you too much......


----------



## sampatterson

Hmmmm, don't like it so far. Now looks like a commercial site, too bad.


----------



## n8dagr8

Actually, my only complaint is that the color scheme isn't very good. The colors are nice but almost too much alike. Everything seems to bleed together, not enough contrast (black letters on grey background with dark trim). I assume there is a way to change the view so I will go looking for it. Hey, at least you didn't give us the color scheme from AVS :lol:

Everything else is cool with me (not that it really matters) but I thought I would speak out on the colors (give a little feedback). Hope all is well, Chris.


----------



## ebaltz

You can select other color schemes, but if you use firefox (and shouldn't every one by now) just grab the RIP extension and you can permanently remove sections of web pages, including ads and other annoying areas. It the best thing to come to browsing ever. Don't miss it.


----------



## James Long

n8dagr8 said:


> I assume there is a way to change the view so I will go looking for it.


Usually on the bottom left hand corner of the screen.

JL


----------



## kb7oeb

I'm so used to ads on all the other sites I didn't even notice they had been added.


----------



## Chris Blount

Hey guys. I know the "new DBSTalk" will take some getting used to but most of the informational aspects of DBSTalk have not changed. The same staff is here. The place just looks different. Remember, you can always revert back to any of the old color schemes if you are not comfortable with the default scheme. 

Thanks for the feedback so far. We tried to make this change as painless as possible but like everything else, we may have to tweek a few things here and there.


----------



## TNGTony

An ad banner or two is tolerable, actually more like expected on most sites, but GOOD GOD, Chris!!!! This is rediculous don't you think? Look at this objectively. If this was the first time you clicked ont his page and all you see are the 13 advertisement and you had to scroll down on every page, how would you react? 

On every page I get a full screen of ads. I have to scroll down to see even the navagation bar. I know that if looked this way when it first opened I wouldn't have lasted more than a few minutes!

I know the information is still great here, but I point you to Mr. Bill Cosby's routine about presentation. It boils down to, "Even a fancy steak dinner would not be appetising if served on a garbage can lid!"

See ya
Tony


----------



## BFG

Can you please put back the color scheme of the original DBSTalk, It seems to be overwritten by this new default one, the others are the same but what I used was gone.

The different stasuses of links are way to contrasting. I don't like the maroon for links i've seen


----------



## Darkman

ya.. must be mine too.. it was bright one.. but now bright one backgrounds are gone.. are grey now .. (where actual posts are)


----------



## Darkman

or maybe it was some original one.. can't recall now.. BUT - the one i had and liked is gone now ....


----------



## Mike Richardson

This SUCKS.

You took out buying and selling and put it into some kind of private "club"!

Then you inflict this new layout with all of these ads and bull**** at the top. I thought this was the forum where you DIDN'T have ads because it was sponsored by member contributions

DBSTalk is just getting worse and worse every month. The merger with AVSForums SUCKS.

It's time for a new DBS forum on the internet, one that hasn't declined to some advertising infested miniscule part of some large facade.


----------



## stuart628

Hey where did the video game go?

Also what is the money being used for for the Club? Is it just going iinto Davids pocket?

Bring back the old dbstalk!


----------



## Ken Howe

money to talk about satellite... herm... kinda odd.


----------



## Richard King

You can change your skins at the lower left corner of this or any page. You should be able to find the one you had previously. I had to do the same, going back to "DBSTalk Professional I"


----------



## Richard King

> money to talk about satellite... herm... kinda odd.


 Actually, topics in the Club range far and wide. Mostly just fun stuff


----------



## Darkman

Richard King said:


> You can change your skins at the lower left corner of this or any page. You should be able to find the one you had previously. I had to do the same, going back to "DBSTalk Professional I"


Nope .. the one i was using is gone.. or changed the way it looks at the least....


----------



## Mike Richardson

Changing the skin does not work. I want the skin that they had a long time ago when I first signed up here. It used to be "DBSTalk old icons" but now it just has the new skin with the old icons instead of the old skin and the old icons.


----------



## stuart628

Like stuff in the Chit Chat Forum? Or like stuff in your signature?


----------



## Darkman

stuart628 said:


> Select the DBSTalk Mobile Theme and all the ads go away, and you also get a fast load as well!


hehe 


> money to talk about satellite... herm... kinda odd.


Money "talks" .. itself (regardless even about what...)


----------



## n8dagr8

Chris....FYI....when a word is also a link it's not being underlined or shown as a different color (or whatever it use to do) until it's been clicked on (or visited)... like this

Yahoo - sorry, had to pick one that I hadn't visited.

edit: seems to only occur in the Default, Blue, Grey, and Old Icons viewing mode.


----------



## ilovedbs

Mike Richardson said:


> I think i'm gonna switch to satelliteguys or just back to the echostar newsgroup. DBSTalk sucks now. It was good, and now it's bad.


You are going to get banned for saying what you just did and your post will be deleted. If you don't like what they did here, to bad. This is their site and they can do what they want.


----------



## Darkman

Mike Richardson said:


> I think i'm gonna switch to satelliteguys or just back to the echostar newsgroup. DBSTalk sucks now. It was good, and now it's bad.


You are "blowing it out of proportions somewhat" .. lol .. calm down.. - it's ONLY a forum...

Don't take it so hard.. or try so hard.. 
What's done is done.. and now life goes on....

We ll see what future brings anyhow..

P.S. Do you REALLY want to leave.. and not see us ALL any longer.. Not read JohnH's "Uplink Activity for the week..." classics... Not see me bicker with Chaddux, etc... 

Of course you can come in as Guest occasionally... Come on, lighten up somewhat.. 
Just calm down.. it's NOT worth it to get so upset and excited over it...


----------



## Chris Blount

OK folks. I will start to work on some of the suggestions. I have already fixed the link problem. All links should at least be underlined now.

As far as the color schemes, I know that there is an "old icon" scheme and I ported it over as best I could. I will work some more on it this weekend. It takes time to go through all the settings and fix them but I will give it my best shot.

Darkman and others. I'm not sure which scheme you were using. As far as I can tell, many of them look pretty much the same. You said it was a bright scheme. Could it have been DBSTalk bright? Professional 2 is also very bright.

The games are still available on the server if you want to use them. They were removed from the menus because they weren't used very often. Here they are.

http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=poker
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=billiards
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=golf
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=bowling3
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=bowling
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=asteroids
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=beachtennis
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=donkeykong
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=flashman
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=frogger
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=mars3d
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=minesweeper
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=pong
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=samurai
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=snipers
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=tetris
http://www.dbstalk.com/flash.php?play=toboggan_run

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## larrystotler

Well, none of the "skins" are anything like what I was using.........I was using whatever they were using back in June of last year when I joined. And it's definately NOT there now.... 

Also, while I was able to block all the ads in FF, I still have to scoll down to get to anything. Must say that I am disappointed. If I pay for the membership, do I not get any ads? THat alone would be worth the cost, since I prefered this site. And now, unfortunately, it's going the way of SatGuys in that respects....... :sigh


----------



## Darkman

Chris Blount said:


> Darkman and others. I'm not sure which scheme you were using. As far as I can tell, many of them look pretty much the same. You said it was a bright scheme. Could it have been DBSTalk bright? Professional 2 is also very bright.


It could have been DBSTalk Bright.. (it probably was.. just do not recall now - but it changed now, even though is still not too bad if i had to chose among few others...)

Ya.. Proffessional 2 - that is what i am on now (after trying current Bright somewhat) .. But still .. i like the one i was using before better..

If actually, current DBSTalk Bright had a white background on the right side (and in the posts' field itself, instead of current Dark Grey or whatever it is) .. - it would have been Great or good enough (for me anyhow)

How about making it white background in the Posts's field itself.. and where all the threads are.. maybe just to brighten up (lighten up) the color somewhat (just to have it somewhat different from the white (or bright) left side.. instead of having it all the same color (which maybe would be ok also... after all we had before light blue background there all over if the memory suits me correctly)

Thanks


----------



## BFG

I'm not sure if it was called DBSTalk Default before or Classic or 3, but it's the same theme that's now been set the default. (It was the theme that was used before professional used to be the default) Really the only think I don't like is how the visited links are a different (marroon) color. They stick out and make me wanna click em. If you could just fix that it would be groovy. Thanks


----------



## Darkman

Ya.. "those that stick out" .. i noticed 'em too.. and wasn't too crazy about 'em also


----------



## Darkman

Hmmm.. I just clicked on "Search" on top there.. and put in the word (to look for) ..and the output that came to me (by default anyhow) - i wasn't too crazy about it.. - It's Different from before! ... not neat headings one after another.. but rather loosely spread .. with partual post being seen..

Can we fine-tune it to how it was before plz...


----------



## zmark

Wow. the new site design is 100% craptacular. But I think you need to put a few more ads on top; I can still see useful content without scrolling.


----------



## Darkman

hehehe :lol: 

We ll let it all out.. flush it all down the toilet .. and then maybe we ll feel better? :grin: 

:bink: !devil12: :whatdidid :icon_stup :kisscheek :goofygrin 

:group: :icon_peac :icon_hug: :icon_hroc :blackeye: :rant: :friendsch :new_Eyecr :facelick: :box: :kickbutt: :flaiming 

Then maybe some of this and some of this... :coffee !pepsi! :goodjob: .. and even some of this :new_popco 
:icon_lol: :uglyhamme :rotfl: :rolling: !Devil_lol !rolling


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> hehehe :lol:
> 
> We ll let it all out.. flush it all down the toilet ....


Also got to fix "flush it down the toilet" smile there .. it is !push*t! (i instead of * of course) and Forum doesn't allow it...

Gotto change it's name somewhat i guess.. or it's rather useless otherwise :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

BFG said:


> I'm not sure if it was called DBSTalk Default before or Classic or 3, but it's the same theme that's now been set the default. (It was the theme that was used before professional used to be the default) Really the only think I don't like is how the visited links are a different (marroon) color. They stick out and make me wanna click em. If you could just fix that it would be groovy. Thanks


All links (visited or not) are now black with an underline. Better?


----------



## BFG

there must be a different set of link style outside of the threads, because the forum listings and thread listings still have differen't colors...


----------



## Darkman

Come on .. We are NOT donating sperm or an HIV infected blood after all... HAHA

Noone is getting banned .. i am SURE


----------



## FTA Michael

(shrug) IMHO, such a larger-than-average set of ads at the very top of the page provides a strong disincentive for new visitors to linger. You've got to really _need_ to get at the content to wade through all that every visit.

In short, too many ads become counterproductive. I think the new setup has too many ads, or at least too many too high up.


----------



## James Long

Darkman said:


> Noone is getting banned .. i am SURE


I wouldn't be so sure. The forum still has the same rules despite the new look.

Please guys - Keep your dissent civil and post about other topics from time to time. This is DBS Talk. I'd love to see you all talking DBS!

JL


----------



## Darkman

> lol, tell that to those who already have been banned


Those DID donate the above described "no-no(s)" more likely... 



> All links (visited or not) are now black with an underline. Better?


ya.. those Red Thingies are gone now.. and i even changed to DBSTalk Default now .. for a while anyhow.. (until maybe DBSTalk Bright or whatever it was.. changes it's skin somewhat as well.. just as Chameleon)


----------



## Capmeister

Is there a way to get rid of the forum jump pull down? It's being activated as soon as I scroll.


----------



## Darkman

James Long said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. The forum still has the same rules despite the new look.
> 
> Please guys - Keep your dissent civil and post about other topics from time to time. This is DBS Talk. I'd love to see you all talking DBS!
> 
> JL


I do .. i am like Julius Ceasar, doing several things at the same time tonight.. ----> I am ALL OVER the forum :sure:


----------



## ilovedbs

stuart628 said:


> Hey where did the video game go?
> 
> Also what is the money being used for for the Club? Is it just going iinto Davids pocket?
> 
> Bring back the old dbstalk!


Video game links were posted.

Money goes to

Pay To: BOTT.NET 
Payment For: DBSTalk Club Subscription
Amount: $10.00 USD 
Shipping & Handling: $0.00 USD 
Total Amount: $10.00 USD

My guess is the money will be used to benefit both sites.


----------



## JM Anthony

I haven't seen maturity like this since high school. The ads aren't that big a deal and it's not like we weren't expecting them. Get used to it and grow up, guys. 

Chris & Co., thanks for your continued efforts to upgrade the site. I appreciate the efforts.

John


----------



## JohnGfun

TOO MANY ADS! A few would have been ok.


----------



## Jacob S

I'm here for the same reason most others are here for, to get my information, put in my two cents, and go to the next satellite site to compare notes and do the same. I'm here to help and get help.


----------



## Darkman

JohnGfun said:


> TOO MANY ADS! A few would have been ok.


Well the good thing, i guess, is that Most of them are all together there on top (in one big box) ..  .. and they do NOT flash... only 1 or 2 flash there below.. and only from time to time  
But i guess there is an empty spot there also (left top) .. to maybe add some more .. who knows.. beyond our control...

So... could have been worse... (gotto always look for the Bright Side .. in everything.. )

P.S. .. including those DBSTalk Bright skin(s) .. that seem(s) to be lost currently


----------



## James Long

Take another look at the ads ... the transformation is a work in progress. 

Thanks for your support!

James


----------



## Darkman

Ya... 

Thanks for telling me.. i just had a look and saw...

It's already better... Maybe those that tend to complain about ads will calm down somewhat and stop for a while


----------



## n8dagr8

Chris Blount said:


> All links (visited or not) are now black with an underline. Better?


looks good, thanks!

ah, here's another one....I'm in Pro 2 if that matters......when I quote or edit the spell check option goes way down on the page, in the second set of buttons. Did is use to do that?

and another.....do you usually have to be signed in to get the "Forum Jump" tab? I had cleared my cookies and when I came back it wasn't there. Reappeared when I signed in, though.


----------



## Chris Blount

n8dagr8 said:


> looks good, thanks!
> 
> ah, here's another one....I'm in Pro 2 if that matters......when I quote or edit the spell check option goes way down on the page, in the second set of buttons. Did is use to do that?


Yes, the spell check button was moved to the bottom. Due to some scripting problems, it needed to be moved there. When we install a new spell check, we will move it back up. Sorry for the incovenience.


----------



## Chris Blount

Darkman said:


> How about making it white background in the Posts's field itself.. and where all the threads are.. maybe just to brighten up (lighten up) the color somewhat (just to have it somewhat different from the white (or bright) left side.. instead of having it all the same color (which maybe would be ok also... after all we had before light blue background there all over if the memory suits me correctly)
> 
> Thanks


Darkman,

Take another look at DBSTalk Bright. I lightened up the grey a little.


----------



## Chris Blount

n8dagr8 said:


> looks good, thanks!
> 
> and another.....do you usually have to be signed in to get the "Forum Jump" tab? I had cleared my cookies and when I came back it wasn't there. Reappeared when I signed in, though.


 Yes, the forum jump is available on the navbar when signed in.


----------



## ilovedbs

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, the forum jump is available on the navbar when signed in.


Can you put back the link that will take us back to the entire forums? I liked being able to just hit forum and it takes you back to all the forums.

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php


----------



## Darkman

Hey .. What ADs ?? - Most of 'em are Gone now 

And the ones that are remaining there.. hehe - i do NOT even consider them to be ads (that how small those are) :lol:


----------



## Darkman

Chris Blount said:


> Darkman,
> 
> Take another look at DBSTalk Bright. I lightened up the grey a little.


Ya .. i see..

But i am using Pro 2 or Default currently.. (was Default .. but just changed back to Pro 2 again)

The Bright one - you brighten up somewhat.. but it's still different from what i had before.. (hehe - i forgot by now what and how i had before anyhow)

So don't worry about it maybe.. Pro 2 and Default ones i guess would do..

But if you try to play with Bright one again - Any possibility maybe just to changed the backgrounds around - the current grey on the Right .. to put it to the Left.. and the current White at the Left.. to put it on the Right.. ?
Then i guess you d have to mess with edges a bit too.. and change those to something else too..

I just prefer brighter right siide.. and the Post's field (like even white.. or almost while there..

But that light grey should be OK for the Left side .. where the thread names are.. - which are generally dark , black , and new ones stand out even darker.. - that is OK


----------



## Darkman

But about "Search" again.. is it possible the results to be how it was before.. 
Or how to change it then? (maybe you can change it for me somehow)

Cuz .. try it.. put a word into Search window.. - i do not like the way the Results comeout .. lol


----------



## Chris Blount

Darkman said:


> But about "Search" again.. is it possible the results to be how it was before..
> Or how to change it then? (maybe you can change it for me somehow)
> 
> Cuz .. try it.. put a word into Search window.. - i do not like the way the Results comeout .. lol


Really? I sort of like how it works. It takes you directly to the post with the actual search word rather than just a listing of threads.


----------



## FTA Michael

IMHO, the ad load looks appropriate now, and I especially appreciate the border between the ad farm and the rest of the page. Thanks for listening to us.


----------



## Darkman

Chris Blount said:


> Really? I sort of like how it works. It takes you directly to the post with the actual search word rather than just a listing of threads.


OK.. maybe it's OK then..

Maybe will have to get used to it simply..

But in case after a while - i still like it the old way.. - is there any way to have an option to customize it the old way (ONLY for those that want the old way)?
A choice basically...


----------



## BobaBird

The ad banner is so wide I now have a horizontal scroll at 1024x768 setting :nono: . Also I find it ironic that all but one of the ads are for products that are no longer discussed at this site.

It seems to me that "DBSTalk Alliance Members" would be AVSForums and the other sites under that umbrella such as TiVo Community. Then if you must, have a few ads that are directly related to satellite.


----------



## n8dagr8

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, the spell check button was moved to the bottom. Due to some scripting problems, it needed to be moved there. When we install a new spell check, we will move it back up. Sorry for the incovenience.


no problem, just letting you know.


----------



## Jacob S

I do like the new look. It seems easier to read than the last look.


----------



## Jason Nipp

BobaBird said:


> The ad banner is so wide I now have a horizontal scroll at 1024x768 setting :nono: . Also I find it ironic that all but one of the ads are for products that are no longer discussed at this site.
> 
> It seems to me that "DBSTalk Alliance Members" would be AVSForums and the other sites under that umbrella such as TiVo Community. Then if you must, have a few ads that are directly related to satellite.


I also have my opinions, but won't go into that. I do, however, feel that RAM fits in just fine. In doing business with these guys I have been so happy that for several years I have plugged their website, even before I was a mod anywhere. They have some really nice DVI stuff, and some really good DVI cable prices to boot.

The above was a personal opinion and was not intended to be a sponsor plug.


----------



## JBKing

Much better than yesterday, Chris. Thanks for listening. I'll have to look tonight at home, but I had the scrolling problem that BobaBird mentioned. No problem at work with 1152 x 864 resolution, but having 800 x 600 at home forced me to scroll left and right on each page.


----------



## Jason Nipp

BobaBird said:


> It seems to me that "DBSTalk Alliance Members" would be AVSForums and the other sites under that umbrella such as TiVo Community. Then if you must, have a few ads that are directly related to satellite.


Looks like your wish was somewhat granted. I see the long ad circulating an OTA antenna and I also saw a DirecTivo deal.


----------



## Darkman

BobaBird said:


> The ad banner is so wide I now have a horizontal scroll at 1024x768 setting :nono:


I don't..

Maybe make your Favorites column (on the left) just a bit.. a hair narrower.. - and the horizontal scroll might disappear for you..

Cuz i am at 1024x768 too.. and i just tested by making mine a bit wider (Favorites column on the left).. and the scroll appeared.. then i made it a bit narrower again, and that scroll disappeared


----------



## Chris Blount

JBKing said:


> Much better than yesterday, Chris. Thanks for listening. I'll have to look tonight at home, but I had the scrolling problem that BobaBird mentioned. No problem at work with 1152 x 864 resolution, but having 800 x 600 at home forced me to scroll left and right on each page.


Hi JB,

I just tried it at 800X600. The forums themselves adjust but the header does not which is to expected since that is a fixed size. Do you still need to scroll left and right while trying to read the forums?


----------



## BobaBird

Darkman, I had already closed the Favorites column. Even with it open, horizontal scrolling isn't needed to read threads. The problem is the fixed width of the ad banner and fixed positioning of the ads within it. I just generally dislike having a horizontal scroll because it's awkward to use and takes up a line of text. A group of small graphics should auto-position to fit the available width just like the text does.

Jason, the ad in the lower right shows rotating contect which is sometimes specific to satellite. But now that I have my Favorites list open as I prefer, I can no longer see that ad. Maybe we should charge advertisers a premium for left side or middle of the block placement?


----------



## Jason Nipp

BobaBird said:


> Maybe we should charge advertisers a premium for left side or middle of the block placement?


 :grin:


----------



## BobaBird

Just noticed the Page listing at the top and especially bottom of a thread gets cut off. Can't get to the next page to read without a horizontal scroll.


----------



## Chris Blount

BobaBird said:


> Just noticed the Page listing at the top and especially bottom of a thread gets cut off. Can't get to the next page to read without a horizontal scroll.


What browser are you using?


----------



## BobaBird

IE 6, DBSTalk Old Icons. Try it with one of the 10+ page threads. Currently in this thread (viewing at 1024x768, Favorites pane open), at the top I see all 4 pages, at the bottom I can see part of the "4" box but without reading "Page 4 of 4" I wouldn't be able to tell there were no more. When there is a page 5 I won't be able to see it or the ">" button without scrolling to the top or side.


----------



## stuart628

Its also scrolling on 1024 x 768 in IE with no favorites open. The problem seems to be the ad to the right of the banner ad.

It looks better then it looked yesterday but still has a way to go.


----------



## Darkman

ya.. i see what you mean people...

at the right top there somewhere .. hehe - maybe something should be moved to the left somewhat.. i don't know..

in any case.. personally and currrently - i am with Windows ME, 1024x768, IE 6 and using DBSTalk Professional 2


----------



## Chris Blount

BobaBird said:


> IE 6, DBSTalk Old Icons. Try it with one of the 10+ page threads. Currently in this thread (viewing at 1024x768, Favorites pane open), at the top I see all 4 pages, at the bottom I can see part of the "4" box but without reading "Page 4 of 4" I wouldn't be able to tell there were no more. When there is a page 5 I won't be able to see it or the ">" button without scrolling to the top or side.


The reason why that is happening is because the forum jump is pushing the page links off to the right. I could remove the forum jump but some may miss it being there.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Chris Blount said:


> What browser are you using?


I can see what they are describing Chris. If that rotating banner could be slightly resized, or the box to the right moved to the left side, this issue could possibly be resolved.


----------



## Chris Blount

Darkman said:


> ya.. i see what you mean people...
> 
> at the right top there somewhere .. hehe - maybe something should be moved to the left somewhat.. i don't know..
> 
> in any case.. personally and currrently - i am with Windows ME, 1024x768, IE 6 and using DBSTalk Professional 2


In 1024X768, the top should be lined up now.


----------



## Jason Nipp

BobaBird said:


> Just noticed the Page listing at the top and especially bottom of a thread gets cut off. Can't get to the next page to read without a horizontal scroll.


Question, do you view your browser in a full screen (maximized) or in a window?


----------



## stuart628

Its working now, but the logo looks really bad and small now.


----------



## ilovedbs

How much money does David Bott get if I click on one of the ads?

How much benefits this site directly?

If we benefit, I will click on them all day. I just have a feeling we will not see any benefits with the ads.


----------



## Chris Blount

stuart628 said:


> Its working now, but the logo looks really bad and small now.


Yeah, your right. Oh well, back the drawing board.


----------



## Chris Blount

ilovedbs said:


> How much money does David Bott get if I click on one of the ads?
> 
> How much benefits this site directly?
> 
> If we benefit, I will click on them all day. I just have a feeling we will not see any benefits with the ads.


Don't worry about it. Just enjoy the site and have fun!


----------



## TNGTony

Chris,

The site looks much much better now. Thanks for listening. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount

I have removed the forum jump from the top and moved the one on the bottom to the left. Better?


----------



## JM Anthony

Chris Blount said:


> I have removed the forum jump from the top and moved the one on the bottom to the left. Better?


Chris - the improvements look great. Thanks for the effort. Just curious, how many hours have you plowed into the upgrade.


----------



## Chris Blount

JM Anthony said:


> Chris - the improvements look great. Thanks for the effort. Just curious, how many hours have you plowed into the upgrade.


I don't think you want to know that. :lol: Still more work to do. VBulletin just came out with a software upgrade so that's the next project.

Everyone,

This weekend I will look through this thread again and chip away at whatever is left. Sorry if I haven't addressed your questions directly. I do see all of the suggestions.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## JohnGfun

The ad space does look a lot better!


----------



## BobaBird

Chris Blount said:


> I have removed the forum jump from the top and moved the one on the bottom to the left. Better?


Thanks, moving the one on the bottom fixed the big usabilty issue.

Jason, I view in a maximized window. Only occasionally use full screen (F11).

Chris, if we're only a couple weeks away from an upgrade I can easily live with it as is. Unless of course you're looking for practice and making yourself a list of tweaks that will have to be repeated.


----------



## JohnGfun

Chris Blount said:


> Here's the good part! For one month, we will be accepting new DBSTalk Club one year memberships for only $10! (Expires 11/1/05). After that, the membership fee goes up to $25 so be sure to join now! NOTE: Current Gold Club Members are grandfathered until the end of 2006. To become a club member, *CLICK HERE*!


Question...since current gold members are good until 2006...If we bought a membership now, would that be added on to the end of our term or will the year start when we buy it?

John


----------



## Jason Nipp

JohnGfun said:


> Question...since current gold members are good until 2006...If we bought a membership now, would that be added on to the end of our term or will the year start when we buy it?
> 
> John


That's actually a real good question. Chris, David?


----------



## Chris Blount

JohnGfun said:


> Question...since current gold members are good until 2006...If we bought a membership now, would that be added on to the end of our term or will the year start when we buy it?
> 
> John


Good question. Basically, your membership would not get extended. It would be a logistical nightmare trying to keep track of everyone who extends their memberships past 2006. As much as we would love to do that, we have be realistic. It's much easier for us to let the software keep track. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Chris Blount

I have reworked DBSTalk Bright and DBSTalk Old Icons so they look very close to the way they were before. There still may be a few slight differences.


----------



## Darkman

Ya.. Thanks.. I just tried them both...

Still not the same that was before (unless i am losing my mind by now.. lol)

But regardless what it was before.. i am starting to like it now so on the right.. and when reading threads' posts .. - the background to be White..

Not sure now if before it was White also or not.. 
But that is what i am liking currently...

So currently i am remaining with Professional 2 .. getting used to it actually by now


----------



## Chris Blount

I see what you are saying Darkman and you are correct. I just went back and looked at the old DBSTalk Bright template and sure enough the message area is white and the side bar with the username is grey. Everywhere else (thread lists, main index etc.) the setup is correct. Really weird. The problem is that when I switch them around, everything else gets swapped so it looks funny. The thread view is the only place it's reversed. Have to think about this one.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Well, The ads are still causing the scrolling for me - even maximized at 1024x768.

But even if you adjust for that, I do NOT want to be forced to view the site "maximized". 

You're just trying to put too many ads in a single row.


----------



## James Long

I have uploaded two screen shots of my 1024x768 screen viewing this thread.
One is from Netscape and the other is from Internet Explorer.
I covered up a couple of pieces on the screen but otherwise clean screen shots.

No content is off the screen. The top add box is 1024, which is a little over when the vertical scroll bar is there, but nothing to complain loudly about.

All the content is still on the page at 800x width as well, although a couple of ads do scroll off. Are you complaining that you can't see all the ads?  It's the content of the threads that I come here to view - and that is no scroll required for screen widths of 800 and up.

In any case. Shoot your screen (if it isn't like my examples) so Chris and the rest of us can see what the problem might be. It's easier to help when the problem is seen.

James


----------



## reddice

Just came back to this site yesterday so I don't know about the big ads. As long as you don't start putting flash ads with video and eyeblasters and popups. Those are the worst and use so much system resorces.


----------



## James Long

reddice said:


> Just came back to this site yesterday so I don't know about the big ads. As long as you don't start putting flash ads with video and eyeblasters and popups. Those are the worst and use so much system resorces.


What you see is what you get. DBS Club members don't get the larger banners. (See my screenshots above if you only have the small alliance ads. Mods get to see all the ads. :grin: )

Even unregistered visitors to DBSTalk don't see any more than what is in my screen shots. There are no plans to let ads be any more intrusive than you see today.

JL


----------



## Chris Blount

After doing some tweaking, it looks like I have managed to line everything up. At 1024X768, the header ads should line up with the rest of the forums with no scroll.


----------



## Darkman

Chris Blount said:


> I see what you are saying Darkman and you are correct. I just went back and looked at the old DBSTalk Bright template and sure enough the message area is white and the side bar with the username is grey. Everywhere else (thread lists, main index etc.) the setup is correct. Really weird. The problem is that when I switch them around, everything else gets swapped so it looks funny. The thread view is the only place it's reversed. Have to think about this one.


Good thing you see what i was saying Chris.

If you can fix up the current one to be like the old one .. or just add the old one independantly (under some new name maybe) - let me know please .. and i might go back to it


----------



## Darkman

JL,

In your 2 screen shots there.. - the left one - not all the box with ads is there.. 
but the Right one - all the box with ads IS there!

Mine though.. using IE.. it cuts off at the end there.. (not sure why.. cuz maybe my screen is stretched somewhat.. 

I ll upload a screen shot.. (hopefully properly) .. so you can see what i mean.

And Chris, after looking at my screen shot that i am attaching - if any possible.. can you please move that big box with ads a hair or a bit more to the left.. closer to "DBSTalk.com" logo there... - this way i will be able to see the entire Box with ads... (cuz now - even if wanted.. i can't - can't scroll more to the right.. - it just overlaps) 

Here is attachment.. you can see .. it's just by the hair  :


----------



## James Long

Chris Blount said:


> After doing some tweaking, it looks like I have managed to line everything up. At 1024X768, the header ads should line up with the rest of the forums with no scroll.


Thanks. The "scroll" was so minor that I didn't even notice that it was gone! 

JL


----------



## James Long

Darkman said:


> In your 2 screen shots there.. - the left one - not all the box with ads is there..
> but the Right one - all the box with ads IS there!


That was before Chris' latest corrections. I noticed that in your screen shot you don't have a horizontal scroll - we are probably only talking about a couple of pixels.

Professional 1 is even more pulled in than the Professional 2 in your screen shot.

JL


----------



## ilovedbs

Darkman said:


> JL,
> 
> In your 2 screen shots there.. - the left one - not all the box with ads is there..
> but the Right one - all the box with ads IS there!
> 
> Mine though.. using IE.. it cuts off at the end there.. (not sure why.. cuz maybe my screen is stretched somewhat..
> 
> I ll upload a screen shot.. (hopefully properly) .. so you can see what i mean.
> 
> And Chris, after looking at my screen shot that i am attaching - if any possible.. can you please move that big box with ads a hair or a bit more to the left.. closer to "DBSTalk.com" logo there... - this way i will be able to see the entire Box with ads... (cuz now - even if wanted.. i can't - can't scroll more to the right.. - it just overlaps)
> 
> Here is attachment.. you can see .. it's just by the hair  :


Darkman my friend, you know better than that. You just advertised many other sites in your picture including the one that is not allowed to be mentioned here. :lol:

you should have had avs up. :hurah:


----------



## James Long

ilovedbs said:


> Darkman my friend, you know better than that. You just advertised many other sites in your picture including the one that is not allowed to be mentioned here. :lol:


I saw what you are referring to in the screen shot and would not consider it an ad - Lighten up! 

I've also seen a few other posts recently mentioning 'that site'. They are under no threat of deletion. But that's not the issue of this thread. This thread is about the layout changes including the few ads added to the masthead of DBSTalk and about the adjustments made in response to a few valid concerns.

JL


----------



## Darkman

ilovedbs said:


> Darkman my friend, you know better than that. You just advertised many other sites in your picture including the one that is not allowed to be mentioned here. :lol:
> 
> you should have had avs up. :hurah:


ilovedbs, lol - No!

As JL said - those were ok.. including Satelliteguys, that i by the way visit as well from time to time... and on occasion even borrow some link or info that i saw posted first there (giving proper credits firstly of course)

Just a mention is OK, .. that's somewhat different from seemingly purpose advertisings, .. you know those that kinda compare, taunt, etc... the ones that you kinda feel somewhere in the bottom of the gut, that it was either borderline or somewhat over the line and have a good chance of being deleted shortly 

Otherwise .. the normal way of posting those, innocent, without any hidden ageda(s) is OK...


----------



## Darkman

In any case (back to the Topic) .. - i hope Chris can somehow bring back previous "Bright" skin.. (adjusting the present one with it.. or making another new skin with it) .. and i hope he can move that big box (with ads inside) just a bit to the left, so my IE can see the whole thing of it (as i provided in the attachment on page 5 here in this thread.. for reference) .. and as JL said.. i don't even have horisontal schrol there (as i think i indicated previously also) .. therefore it MUST be overlapping there (at the right) only by a hair


----------



## Nick

Darkman, I don't know where you live, but things could always be worse. You could be living in a FEMA tent down in coastal Mississippi and the guy in the next tent decides to paint his tent flaps yellow and purple. :lol:


----------



## Darkman

That's besides the point 

I could have NOT been born neither.. but i WAS 

that is why -----> the hair to the Left (for the big ads' box) ..and to bring back old "bright" skin somehow if any possible .. would make me happy.. (just as a kid who just got some candies)


----------



## James Long

We have seen his house. Darkman has little room to complain about the neighbors. He has covered his house and garage in dishes ... 

JL


----------



## Darkman

hehe - correct ..

anyhow - 'em neighbors probably think by now that i am UFO


----------



## Richard King

There once was a well known rock musician who once had a name, then didn't, then did again who painted his house in suburban Minneapolis purple. His neighbors were not too pleased. His next house was bright yellow with purple trim and an 8' purple solid satellite dish. Darkman's neighbors could have it worse. :lol:


----------

